# mini Projekt



## alex9787 (7. Feb 2013)

Guten Abend,

ich bin Maschinenbaustudent im ersten Semester und eines unserer Module ist die Einführung in die Programmierung am Beispiel von Java. 
Von den Grundlagen bis zur OOP und den Umgang mit importierten Klassen haben wir viel gelernt, sodass wir bereits kleine Programme schreiben können und die Ergebnisse in der Konsole von Eclipse sehen können.
Da ich bereits aus der Freizeit mit JavaScript und PHP vertraut bin musste ich mich nur an sie Syntax gewöhnen und kleine Verständnisprobleme klären.

Nun meine Frage an euch.

Ich würde mich gerne an ein kleines "sinnvolles" Projekt trauen, habe aber überhaupt keine Ahnung was man programmieren könnte, was auch sofort zu benutzen wäre.

Beim Webdesign war das noch einfach. Da wollte von mir jemand ein Flyoutmenu, einen Liveticker, Ajax Foto Cropper oder oder... . Da wurde (je nachdem) der Code in den Quellcode eingebunden und ich konnte sofort die Funktion beobachten. Da ich nun mal wusste wozu JS und PHP, SQL, XML, CSS, usw. gut ist.

Was aber Java angeht bin ich ratlos. Mit welchen Projekten habt ihr begonnen?

Gruß Alex


----------



## Fab1 (7. Feb 2013)

Dere,

hier ein paar Aufgaben: http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/126919-java-ubungsaufgaben.html#post824770

Hier ein paar Projektthemen: http://www.java-forum.org/codeschnipsel-u-projekte/127431-projektideen-sammelthread.html

ich hab mit einem Vokabeltrainer begonnen, aber sehr simpel gehalten. Wurde auch nur in einer Textfile gespeichert.


----------



## JCODA (7. Feb 2013)

http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/147742-ideen-aufgaben-gesucht.html


----------



## alex9787 (8. Feb 2013)

Vielen Dank =)


----------



## pL4Gu333 (8. Feb 2013)

also mir hat es immer sehr geholfen, wenn ich etwas programmiert hab, was ich selber gebrauchen konnte, das steigert auch noch die Motivation dafür 

Als Beispiele waren das z.b. ein Tabellenmanager, wo automatisch Spieltage generiert werden, mit verschiedenen Anzahlen von Spielern und man automatisch die Tabelle immer anschauen kann etc.

oder 

ein Programm was einen Ordner + Unterordner auf Files überprüft und diese ggf. umkopiert etc. das habe ich damals für meine Musik benutzt, dass die automatisch sortiert wird. 

Mir war es egal, ob es sowas schon 1000x gibt, ich wollte es selber bauen


----------

